#ubuntu-ec2 2009-11-14
<kunal> hello all, i m trying to conf ubuntu server on ec2
<kunal> i changed ssh port
<kunal> but wen i try to login it gives me Connection Closed error
<kunal> what could be the problem?
<erichammond> kunal: Did you open the new port in the EC2 security group?
<kunal> erichammond, yes
<erichammond> Can you still connect on the old port?
<kunal> yes.. i didnt log out from my old session :)
<erichammond> You can create new sessions on the old port?
<kunal> nopes
<erichammond> Did you restart sshd? /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<kunal> yes
<erichammond> Can you telnet to the new port?
<kunal> let me check
<kunal> yes i can
<kunal> erichammond, but ssh still giving same err Connection Closed
<erichammond> ssh -v might give more info
<kunal> erichammond, SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent and connection closed again
<erichammond> kunal: You might want to post the entire output to a pastebin and see if somebody has ideas.
<kunal_> erichammond, ok.. let me do that
<kunal_> ok.. this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/m22c331ce
<kunal_> it also say "Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config".. so any changes needed in ssh_config too??
<kunal_> any clues??
<erichammond> kunal_: I'm not sure what's going wrong there.
<erichammond> Grabbing some sleep before I take my son to soccer in a few hours.
<kunal_> WTF... address was already in use... ubuntu said starting and [OK] ... damn
<kunal_> its working now
<kunal_> erichammond, thanx :) my mistake .. wondering how its showing [OK] then... read the logs then came to know abt it
